# Beta Mag Copy



## Washington95 (Aug 12, 2010)

Sportsmans Guide has a Korean made copy that they sell for about $150.  Reviews last time I looked were excellent.
For AR-15/.223.  Lifetime warranty from SG with receipt.
Anyone tried them?


----------



## rasputin (Aug 26, 2010)

Botach has them for $120 + shipping.  I've heard good things, they perform up to and including the inadequacies of the C-Mag.  There was a comparison between the two on another board which showed that they shared essentially the same internals outside of a few parts.


----------

